# Help needed



## maya20 (Sep 13, 2009)

Please,does anyone knows somebody who works in Calimera Royal Diamond hotel in Sharm?I want to find one person who worked there last year when I was there on my holidays,it's very important to me,so any information,I would be very grateful!


----------



## maya20 (Sep 13, 2009)

or if you know someone who works on the trip tours to St.Chatherine,boat trips to Ras Mohamed..Thanks a lot


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

maya20 said:


> or if you know someone who works on the trip tours to St.Chatherine,boat trips to Ras Mohamed..Thanks a lot


Hi,

I don't work there, but I have rented apartments to staff working at this hotel. Can you be more specific, what did they work as, is it an Egyptian? I know the boys that have an excursion company (I think) maybe based on the beach. I'm not sure exactly what they do as I didn't ask too much information, but definitely this hotel anyway.

Sam


----------



## maya20 (Sep 13, 2009)

ERG Experts said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't work there, but I have rented apartments to staff working at this hotel. Can you be more specific, what did they work as, is it an Egyptian? I know the boys that have an excursion company (I think) maybe based on the beach. I'm not sure exactly what they do as I didn't ask too much information, but definitely this hotel anyway.
> 
> Sam


Hello Sam,thanks for your respond..Well before telling anything I have to say that I'm in love to this guy that I'm trying to find..There is one girl from Sharm who contact me and she will try to find him somehow with more details that I gave to her..I want to do that as much as possible indiscreet,I wouldn't like that this guy feel somehow uncomfortable because of me at all,that all hotel knows that some girl is in love to him and such a things.I see that you have same relations with people, that could be very useful for me,but for now I will try with this.The best way is that a women finds him,she will know what to tell him.This means a lot to me so I wouldn't like to make anything silly.But,if I need any info,help,if I can I would be very tankful that I can contact you....And if you want to tell me about bed Egyptian guys,please don't ,because he is not one of them


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

maya20 said:


> Hello Sam,thanks for your respond..Well before telling anything I have to say that I'm in love to this guy that I'm trying to find..There is one girl from Sharm who contact me and she will try to find him somehow with more details that I gave to her..I want to do that as much as possible indiscreet,I wouldn't like that this guy feel somehow uncomfortable because of me at all,that all hotel knows that some girl is in love to him and such a things.I see that you have same relations with people, that could be very useful for me,but for now I will try with this.The best way is that a women finds him,she will know what to tell him.This means a lot to me so I wouldn't like to make anything silly.But,if I need any info,help,if I can I would be very tankful that I can contact you....And if you want to tell me about bed Egyptian guys,please don't ,because he is not one of them


Good luck with your search, and if you need anymore help then just let me know and I will see what I can do. 

Of course I will not say anything bad about Egyptian guys. I will only say one thing, applicable to if he is Egyptian, Italian, English or anything, and that is to be careful and make sure that you know him before making any rash decisions. If you have only known this guy from staying in a hotel for one week, then I cannot imagine you know him at all. There are good and bad men in every country, only you can make the judgment yourself as to who is good or bad. Just when it comes to mixed culture relationships there can be a lot of conflicts and a lot of barriers, it is rarely the fairytale you dream of. I'm not saying you can't be happy, but move with caution.


----------



## maya20 (Sep 13, 2009)

ERG Experts said:


> Good luck with your search, and if you need anymore help then just let me know and I will see what I can do.
> 
> Of course I will not say anything bad about Egyptian guys. I will only say one thing, applicable to if he is Egyptian, Italian, English or anything, and that is to be careful and make sure that you know him before making any rash decisions. If you have only known this guy from staying in a hotel for one week, then I cannot imagine you know him at all. There are good and bad men in every country, only you can make the judgment yourself as to who is good or bad. Just when it comes to mixed culture relationships there can be a lot of conflicts and a lot of barriers, it is rarely the fairytale you dream of. I'm not saying you can't be happy, but move with caution.


Thank you for offering help and for your advices.Yes,you guess that I don't know him so good,that I do,I wouldn't probably ask help to find him.I know that this sound not very reasonable,the same thing I would think if any other person is in similar situation.Probably the only person who can understand that,is me,in my hart.I really feel and believe that this guy is good.It's not that he is just some handsome guy,that is not something for what I would be crazy,complicating my life with what you mention different culture,many barriers..Of course,although my feelings I will stay reasonable,not to do some fast or silly decisions. Not so because of that,that he is maybe not good,it's because I consider that in love should be like that,before anything and making some decisions meet somebody very good.So although my feelings, I will stay on earth.Well,now before anything,I just hope that I will have luck to find him.Thanks one more time for offering me help,I will send a message if I need some info..and of course if this my story,dream come true.


----------



## maya20 (Sep 13, 2009)

ERG Experts said:


> Good luck with your search, and if you need anymore help then just let me know and I will see what I can do.
> 
> Of course I will not say anything bad about Egyptian guys. I will only say one thing, applicable to if he is Egyptian, Italian, English or anything, and that is to be careful and make sure that you know him before making any rash decisions. If you have only known this guy from staying in a hotel for one week, then I cannot imagine you know him at all. There are good and bad men in every country, only you can make the judgment yourself as to who is good or bad. Just when it comes to mixed culture relationships there can be a lot of conflicts and a lot of barriers, it is rarely the fairytale you dream of. I'm not saying you can't be happy, but move with caution.


Hi Sam,I will need your help.I hope you are still here..I would like to contact you if I can,on your mail,not write on forum because this are personal info of another person so that wouldn't be so right..


----------



## maya20 (Sep 13, 2009)

ERG Experts said:


> Good luck with your search, and if you need anymore help then just let me know and I will see what I can do.
> 
> Of course I will not say anything bad about Egyptian guys. I will only say one thing, applicable to if he is Egyptian, Italian, English or anything, and that is to be careful and make sure that you know him before making any rash decisions. If you have only known this guy from staying in a hotel for one week, then I cannot imagine you know him at all. There are good and bad men in every country, only you can make the judgment yourself as to who is good or bad. Just when it comes to mixed culture relationships there can be a lot of conflicts and a lot of barriers, it is rarely the fairytale you dream of. I'm not saying you can't be happy, but move with caution.


I don`t know if you saw my post,but just to say if you send me a message just with click on this mail I will maybe not receive it...I hope that I`m not bothering you..I would never ask anybody for this favor or even write this, if it didn´t matter as much as it does to me..I don't know are you still active on forum,but hope you will see sooner or later..I decide to write everything,so if anybody knows this guy and can help somehow..I know that Sharm it's not so small city,but still hope.. He works as a cameraman,shooting tourists on their trips to Ras Mohamed,St.Chatherine...last year when I was there in june he worked for hotel Calimera Royal Diamond in Sharm.His name is Ahmed....Any information would mean to me very much...Thanx


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

maya20 said:


> I don`t know if you saw my post,but just to say if you send me a message just with click on this mail I will maybe not receive it...I hope that I`m not bothering you..I would never ask anybody for this favor or even write this, if it didn´t matter as much as it does to me..I don't know are you still active on forum,but hope you will see sooner or later..I decide to write everything,so if anybody knows this guy and can help somehow..I know that Sharm it's not so small city,but still hope.. He works as a cameraman,shooting tourists on their trips to Ras Mohamed,St.Chatherine...last year when I was there in june he worked for hotel Calimera Royal Diamond in Sharm.His name is Ahmed....Any information would mean to me very much...Thanx


Hi,
Sorry been very busy!
If I bump into the guys from Calimera I will mention this to them and see if they know anything. I don't see them that often anymore, but if or when I do I'll let you know.


----------



## maya20 (Sep 13, 2009)

ERG Experts said:


> Hi,
> Sorry been very busy!
> If I bump into the guys from Calimera I will mention this to them and see if they know anything. I don't see them that often anymore, but if or when I do I'll let you know.


Thanks Sam,very much


----------

